#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Avaliações do equipamento APC 5M-18

## MDdantas

Pessoal, 

Após muita pesquisa, vendo críticas construtivas e outras depreciativas a respeito do equipamento, venho informar que estarei realizando em minha cidade três PTPs utilizando os equipamentos APC 5M-18. Em nossa cidade, a poluição atinge elevados índices e chegam a ser gritantes e que prejudicam a transmissão contínua de dados, tanto nas freqüências 2.4 GhZ quanto a 5.8 Ghz. 

Já foram realizados alguns testes com equipamentos da TP Link, Ubiquiti entre outros e até o exato momento estamos com algumas dificuldades. Após uma varredura em determinados locais da cidade, o mínimo encontrado de redes 5.8 Ghz foram de 48 e em 2.4 GHZ 52. Equipamentos da Ubiquiti dominam as vendas e redes, o protocolo proprietário Airmax já encontra-se também poluído. 

QUERO DEIXAR BEM CLARO QUE NÃO SOU VENDEDOR DA INTELBRAS, APENAS UMA EMPRESA DE TECNOLOGIA, estarei fechando esses links aqui para a transmissão de dados das câmeras de vídeomonitoramento da cidade. Estarei informando a vocês para fins de aprendizado e científicos e assim ajudar a sanar alguns questionamentos, pois sem querer desmerecer muito menos desrespeitar a postagem de usuários do fórum, porém, "cada um tenta vender seu peixe". estarei informando o passo a passo, ok?


Abraços,

----------


## portalink

Estaremos também cosntruindo 02 enlaces um com APC-5M 18 com 7 km de distancia e um outro com APC-5M com Oiw de 34 com 67 km de distancia. E vamos ver como vai ficar.

Att

Portal Link Telecom

----------


## enlacenet

Boa dia pessoal recentemente fechei um ptp com apc-5m 18 a uma distancia de 4 km e fiquei satisfeito pelo resultado 95 megas onde nessa mesma distancia existia 2 enlace um da mikrotik com xr5 passando 40 megas e da ubnt passando 35 porem tenho um link de 130 megas para atender meu provedor assim estava no gargalo com esses 2 enlaces instalei o apc-5m 18 e estou passando em um unico enlace 95 sendo limitado pela placa de rede que e 10/100 ja estou comprando o ptp 5m mach 23dbi que possui placa de rede 10/100/100 para passar toda banda,veja a foto do enlace em prudução.

----------


## rogermacedo

> Boa dia pessoal recentemente fechei um ptp com apc-5m 18 a uma distancia de 4 km e fiquei satisfeito pelo resultado 95 megas onde nessa mesma distancia existia 2 enlace um da mikrotik com xr5 passando 40 megas e da ubnt passando 35 porem tenho um link de 130 megas para atender meu provedor assim estava no gargalo com esses 2 enlaces instalei o apc-5m 18 e estou passando em um unico enlace 95 sendo limitado pela placa de rede que e 10/100 ja estou comprando o ptp 5m mach 23dbi que possui placa de rede 10/100/100 para passar toda banda,veja a foto do enlace em prudução.


amigo troque esta rb por uma com mais capacidade de processamento ou coloque um pc com o mk, o processador esta 100% fazendo gargalo. vejo que o produto é bom pena que minha rede é ubiquit para trocar teria que trocar tudo ae fica difícil. mas esta duvida tira meu sono, trocar ou não trocar.....

----------


## enlacenet

Boa atrde amigo ai foi so para teste estou pretendendo colocar uma cloud core para ser o servidor central

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa dia pessoal recentemente fechei um ptp com apc-5m 18 a uma distancia de 4 km e fiquei satisfeito pelo resultado 95 megas onde nessa mesma distancia existia 2 enlace um da mikrotik com xr5 passando 40 megas e da ubnt passando 35 porem tenho um link de 130 megas para atender meu provedor assim estava no gargalo com esses 2 enlaces instalei o apc-5m 18 e estou passando em um unico enlace 95 sendo limitado pela placa de rede que e 10/100 ja estou comprando o ptp 5m mach 23dbi que possui placa de rede 10/100/100 para passar toda banda,veja a foto do enlace em prudução.


Bom dia,

Muito bom o seu Enlace!
Só a nível de esclarecimento, o APC Mach 5 possui interface de rede 10/100 também. O equipamento Intelbras que possui interface 10/100/1000 é o PTP 5-23 MiMo Pro.

Abaixo segue o link do Datasheet:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## djigor

Eu tenho 2 pares desse equipamento rodando em PTP..

O que posso dizer?

Prós
Equipamento compacto
Latencia baixa
Passa grande quantidade de banda.
Preço baixo(quando comprei estava, agora subiu bem...)

Contras
Software é bem pobre em relação ao ubnt
Não se adapta bem a ambientes ruidosos
Demora muito para sincronizar novamente após queda de energia
Suporte mal planejado que faz o equipamento perder angulação facilmente
Falta suporte para 30/25/15/10mhz o que ajudaria a trabalhar em áreas ruidosas.

Sobre a passagem de banda nos testes em bancada cheguei a topar 100mbps nos testes porém na prática colocando em torre um dos enlaces passou 30mb(chega a 45mb em alguns dias mas é dificil) e no outro que é um pouco mais longo fica em torno de 25mb full..

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> Boa dia pessoal recentemente fechei um ptp com apc-5m 18 a uma distancia de 4 km e fiquei satisfeito pelo resultado 95 megas onde nessa mesma distancia existia 2 enlace um da mikrotik com xr5 passando 40 megas e da ubnt passando 35 porem tenho um link de 130 megas para atender meu provedor assim estava no gargalo com esses 2 enlaces instalei o apc-5m 18 e estou passando em um unico enlace 95 sendo limitado pela placa de rede que e 10/100 ja estou comprando o ptp 5m mach 23dbi que possui placa de rede 10/100/100 para passar toda banda,veja a foto do enlace em prudução.


amigo, tu pode me passar tuas configurações, pois so consigo passar 6mb.

----------


## Fernandols

Gostaria tbm que alguem que ja usou com sucesso ou o APC 5M-18 ou o APC 5M postassem as configura;oes pois aqui ainda nao consegui ver essa maravilha toda que o pessoal anda falando sobre esses radios,pelo contrario so consegui passar no maximo coisa de 30/20Mbs e isso tirando o Ipoll pois com o Ipoll ativado nao ficava estavel nem a pau.

Tenho 4 enlaces com esses radios e to sofrendo aqui pra passar banda com qualidade...

----------


## djigor

Se tiver ruído esquece...o APC5m-18 em áreas com ruído fica com esse defeito...

To tirando da rede as APC 5m-18 devido esse problema...

----------


## Fernandols

> Se tiver ruído esquece...o APC5m-18 em áreas com ruído fica com esse defeito...
> 
> To tirando da rede as APC 5m-18 devido esse problema...


Entao mas ontem fechei dois enlaces com APC 5M com antenas de dupla polarizacao e aconteceu a mesma historia,nada de passar banda e fazendo btest de uma ponta pra outra se fizer so receive ou send ate passa uma banda legal mas o ping fica astronomico...

Fora o sinal que achei bem fraco se comparado a uma Rocket por exemplo...

----------


## djigor

A minha até passa uns 40mb de banda e o ping fica legal...

Mas oscila demais e acaba perdendo uns pacotes...

To migrando para RB911 + antena dupla de 25db mas por enquanto ainda to apanhando com esse conjunto...kkk

Na sua APC5m vc desativou o ATPC e baixou a potencia? aqui regulando assim consegui deixar o enlace mais ou menos...

----------


## Fernandols

Sim...deixei o ATPC desativado se nao ele joga a potencia la pra cima e deixa ainda pior,o que melhorou aqui tbm foi baixar a potencia pra 18Dbm nas duas pontas e tirar o Ipoll,o outro que eh APC 5M ainda nao parei pra mecher a fundo,usei tbm antenas de 25Dbi dupla (as suas sao da 2Flex?)

Ps: Onde conseguiu essas Rb 911 e qual o valor? estive olhando no site da Mikrotik e vi uma Rb bem interessante no estilo de uma Rocket ate liguei no meu fornecedor pra ver se eles importam algumas pra gente testar aqui em alguns enlaces se liga:

*RB912UAG-5HPnD-OUT 

http://routerboard.com/*


Se forem boas msm eh uma solucao pra PTP com Nv2 sem precisar usar longos cabos LMR e usar Rbs em caixas...

----------


## djigor

Sim são da 2flex...

Os radios comprei na http://www.computechloja.com.br/prod...O-RB911G-5HPnD devido a homologação

----------


## enlacenet

boa noite amigos descupe a demora mais estou atarefado esses dias mais hije ainda posta os print das configuracoes do ptp informando que onde eles estam tem bastante ruido ele atravessa por 5 provedores concorrentes e mesmo assim esta passando essa banda com ping baixo,mais tarde eu coloco os print das configuracoes.

----------


## izaufernandes

Dá uma olhada neste enlace com 2sxt e pouco mais de 2km de distância
A limitação de trafego é só pela interface de rede, a latência tá alta porque usei a propria sxt para fazer o teste se colocar 2 rbs atras delas pra fazer o teste dá 5-6ms de latência. Com os kits ptp da computech rb911 antena com radome e de maior ganho um pouco de pesquisa o resultado pode ser melhor.
Me matei com 2 apc5m e antena 22dbi neste local, instabilidade, latência etc. Me disseram que era por causa da interferência aí lembrei das sxt que tinha, acabaram me salvando.

----------


## djigor

> Dá uma olhada neste enlace com 2sxt e pouco mais de 2km de distância
> A limitação de trafego é só pela interface de rede, a latência tá alta porque usei a propria sxt para fazer o teste se colocar 2 rbs atras delas pra fazer o teste dá 5-6ms de latência. Com os kits ptp da computech rb911 antena com radome e de maior ganho um pouco de pesquisa o resultado pode ser melhor.
> Me matei com 2 apc5m e antena 22dbi neste local, instabilidade, latência etc. Me disseram que era por causa da interferência aí lembrei das sxt que tinha, acabaram me salvando.


Amigo se puder me auxiliar com as configurações do seu PTP ficarei grato...

O meu estou testando diversas configurações mas não consigo uma banda boa com latencia aceitável...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, bom dia.

Alguns pontos podem ser verificados para ajustar PTP:

- Versão de Firmware. ( Esta deve estar a mais atual. Abaixo segue o link para download )
APC 5M:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=711

APC 5M-18:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=712

- Conexão do Pigtail. (No caso do APC 5M, abaixo do suporte de fixação existe uma etiqueta informando qual dos conectores é o horizontal e qual é o vertical. Verifique se a polarização está de acordo)

- Canal. ( Os rádios da linha APC possuem a ferramenta de análise de espectro. Você pode usar para mapear o melhor canal )

- Espaçamento de canal. ( Você pode habilitar para ter mais opções de canais. Habilite em ambos os rádios )

- ATPC. (Esta opção regula a potência do rádio automaticamente. Você pode testar a conexão com esta opção desativada )

- DFS. ( Faz com que o rádio trabalhe em caráter secundário quando o canal utilizado pertence a faixa de DFS. Para testar o rádio com esta opção desabilitada, acesse a opção "Sistema > Administração" e habilite a opção "Ativar modo de teste")

Caso tenha alguma dúvida referente a configuração dos equipamentos Intelbras, nosso suporte está à disposição através dos canais abaixo:


Telefone: (48)2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Chat: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## MDdantas

Pessoal, 

Começamos os testes de bancada. Como informou nosso amigo SuporteIntelbras, antes de tudo atualizamos a versão do firmware dos equipamentos. Algumas informações interessantes:

1. Tempo de estabilização após a ligação do POE: ~ 15 Segundos;

2. Tempo de atualização do Firmware: ~ 2 Minutos e 2 Segundos;

3. Interface intuitiva, de fácil manuseio;

4. Temperatura do equipamento: Após 1 hora de equipamento ligado, temperatura baixa equiparada com outros equipamentos.

5. A taxa de transmissão: em torno de 280 MBPS em bancada de 50 metros;

6. Ferramentas: Analisador de espectro. Interessante ferramenta para análise do ambiente o qual irá funcionar o PTP ou PTMP.





Pessoal, quarta-feira, estaremos subindo na torre para instalação do PTP para o vídeomonitoramento. 

Abraços

----------


## djigor

O que sinto mais falta nas intelbras é não mostrar o CCQ para saber a qualidade do link no apontamento...

----------


## enlacenet

Boa noite pessoal desculpe pela demora mais vou postar as configuracoes do meu ptp com os apc 5m que esta passando 98 megas


estou testando tambem os wom 5000 que nao esperava muita coisa porem estou de boca aberta passando em bancada 80 megas so lembrando que os apc-5m tambem em bancada passou os 98 megas entao ja me alegro em ver os wom 5000 passando 80 megas no ar


qualquer coisa que possa ajudar e so falar aki na under ou por email [email protected] abraços a todos.

----------


## djigor

enlacenet qual a distancia dessse ptp com o apc5m...

Teria como mostrar um site survey para ver sobre interferencia?

Pois em ambientes sem qualquer tipo de interferencia aqui passou banda...mas bastou uma interferencia minima pra não passar nada

----------


## Fernandols

Uma pergunta vcs estão utilizando os conectores esquerdo e direito em qual polarização? aqui botei o da esquerda na vertical e o da direita na horizontal isso olhando o radio de frente com a inscrição intelbras virada pra mim...

----------


## enlacenet

> enlacenet qual a distancia dessse ptp com o apc5m...
> 
> Teria como mostrar um site survey para ver sobre interferencia?
> 
> Pois em ambientes sem qualquer tipo de interferencia aqui passou banda...mas bastou uma interferencia minima pra não passar nada


Boa noite amigo no momento esse enlace esta a 5 km e nao posso da um site survey pois ele ja esta em produçao esse enlace e o meu principal nele passo toda banda do meu provedor 130 megas em relacao a interferencia tem muita aki tanto na saida do link quanto na chegada.

----------


## enlacenet

> Uma pergunta vcs estão utilizando os conectores esquerdo e direito em qual polarização? aqui botei o da esquerda na vertical e o da direita na horizontal isso olhando o radio de frente com a inscrição intelbras virada pra mim...


Boa noite amigo aki pela mesma forma

----------


## djigor

Só pra ressaltar minha total INSATISFAÇÃO com o APC 5m-18

Desde que comprei os equipamentos havia conseguido resultados inferiores a 30mb...bem discrepante das propaganda...

Agora nos tópicos acima o Suporte Intelbras veio dizer que meu problema era de configuração e que deveria contacta-los.

Além de o suporte da empresa me dar soluções que não resolvem o problema(Usar frequencia não permitida, potencia demais) me solicitaram fazer contato telefonico.

Após fazer contato telefonico com essa empresa me passaram os mesmos procedimentos incorretos...até que então o atendente me resolve mexer no espaçamento de canais e derrubou o PTP de vez...

Sinceramente...já começa com o suporte na torre que não fixa bem e depois com esse problema de banda...aí depois 

Segundo o próprio atendente o problema é interferência. Ou seja o que eu já havia dito acima só se confirmou pelo fabricante...

Se tiver interferência no local continue com a velha e boa rocket ou um mikrotik que vai rodar bem melhor do que essas APC5m-18...

Só para efeito de comparação...nessa mesma torre tenho rocket m5 fechando 8km passando 50mb full / 2flex 25db com mini router passando 100mb full tcp

----------


## enlacenet

> Só pra ressaltar minha total INSATISFAÇÃO com o APC 5m-18Desde que comprei os equipamentos havia conseguido resultados inferiores a 30mb...bem discrepante das propaganda...Agora nos tópicos acima o Suporte Intelbras veio dizer que meu problema era de configuração e que deveria contacta-los.Além de o suporte da empresa me dar soluções que não resolvem o problema(Usar frequencia não permitida, potencia demais) me solicitaram fazer contato telefonico.Após fazer contato telefonico com essa empresa me passaram os mesmos procedimentos incorretos...até que então o atendente me resolve mexer no espaçamento de canais e derrubou o PTP de vez...Sinceramente...já começa com o suporte na torre que não fixa bem e depois com esse problema de banda...aí depois Segundo o próprio atendente o problema é interferência. Ou seja o que eu já havia dito acima só se confirmou pelo fabricante...Se tiver interferência no local continue com a velha e boa rocket ou um mikrotik que vai rodar bem melhor do que essas APC5m-18...Só para efeito de comparação...nessa mesma torre tenho rocket m5 fechando 8km passando 50mb full / 2flex 25db com mini router passando 100mb full tcp


Boa tarde amigo em bancada vc consegue quanto de banda tenho enlace com apc-5m e 5m 18 em 3 km e passa em cada enlace 90 megas.e nos teste de bamcada passou o mesmo que no ar.se quizer me add no para agente da uma verificada nao sou nao estou dizendo que suas configurações estao erra e nem que o suporte da intelbras esta certo so que comigo passei pelo mesmo problema so que resolvir sem o auxílio do suporte pq eles vam logo dizer que e interferencia.Abraços e precisando m add ai

----------


## djigor

Em bancada vai normal...passa 100mb de banda tranquilo

----------


## enlacenet

> Em bancada vai normal...passa 100mb de banda tranquilo


Olha amigo faz como eu fiz tenta deixar o enlace com -55 de sinal e testa canal por canalE faz o teste de banda de canal em canal ate achar o canal que passa maior banda aki façoAssim tanto com intelbras, ubnt e mikrotik Faz um scan para vermos os canais que estao sendo usados aiAbracos e boa sorte

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Uma pergunta vcs estão utilizando os conectores esquerdo e direito em qual polarização? aqui botei o da esquerda na vertical e o da direita na horizontal isso olhando o radio de frente com a inscrição intelbras virada pra mim...



Abaixo da base do suporte do APC 5M tem uma etiqueta mostrando a polarização correta dos conectores.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Só pra ressaltar minha total INSATISFAÇÃO com o APC 5m-18
> 
> Desde que comprei os equipamentos havia conseguido resultados inferiores a 30mb...bem discrepante das propaganda...
> 
> Agora nos tópicos acima o Suporte Intelbras veio dizer que meu problema era de configuração e que deveria contacta-los.
> 
> Além de o suporte da empresa me dar soluções que não resolvem o problema(Usar frequencia não permitida, potencia demais) me solicitaram fazer contato telefonico.
> 
> Após fazer contato telefonico com essa empresa me passaram os mesmos procedimentos incorretos...até que então o atendente me resolve mexer no espaçamento de canais e derrubou o PTP de vez...
> ...


Nos envie um email para [email protected] com seu CNPJ ou CPF informados no atendimento telefônico. Desta forma podemos verificar as orientações que lhe foram fornecidas.

----------


## djigor

Suport Intelbras se houvesse real interesse da sua empresa em me atender já o teriam feito pelo email, chat ou até mesmo por telefone.

Todos seus canais de atendimento foram ineficientes. Do chat foi o mais ridículo atendimento que pude ver por um suporte técnico. E olha que isso posso falar pois trabalhei em operadora e conheço atendimento técnico de várias...

Sem contar que se você realmente tivesse interessado em verificar o caso teria me encaminhado uma MP solicitando tais dados e não feito um social no tópico...

Sinceramente pessoal da Intelbras é mais fácil e bonito admitir que seu equipamento não passa banda em locais com ruído do que ficar fazendo social e me fazendo perder tempo!

No próprio tópico tem outro amigo que teve o mesmo problema e trocou para SXT Lite5 que é um equipamento bem mais barato que o de vocês e que já foi comprovado passar mais banda.

----------


## djigor

Só completando, o Suporte Intelbras havia dito que não podia ter resolvido o problema pois necessitavam do 

Só pra continuar a insatisfação hoje um dos enlaces com APC 5m-18 hoje um de meus enlaces ficou com o sinal mais baixo.

Técnico sobe na torre pra ver e o suporte bem planejado da intelbras quebrou...parece até brincadeira os problemas com essa antena...

Isso que eu já havia relatado ao Engenheiro da marca na NETCOM justamente sobre esse suporte...

Vou passar araldite para colar novamente na urgência e subir na torre...

Mas a fábrica precisa melhorar esse suporte...e não está tão dificil de melhorar...

----------


## enlacenet

Boa tarde galera alquem sabe me informar como faço para conectar wom 5000 em um mikrotik com cartao r52 em wds conectar ate que conector mais nao trafega por causa do wds(qual seria a configuraçao para conectar por wds entre wom e mikrotik cartao r52 em wds) outra duvida tambem quando coloco 2 wom uma como ap e a outra como clientes e as duas em modo de operaçao em bridge ate pego ip do meu servidor porem nao trafego nada nao consigo nem acessar meu mikrotik.

----------


## MDdantas

qual a distância desse enlace que estais conectando o wom 5000?

----------


## enlacenet

> qual a distância desse enlace que estais conectando o wom 5000?


1km

----------


## Fernandols

Sinceramente acho que a Intelbras fez alguma cagada nesse firmware que ela botou nesses APC pq pelo que eu ouvia falar dos radios da Deliberant nao eram essa dor de cabeça toda nao...

Pings astronomicos pouca banda,sinal ruim sao alguns dos problemas desses radios,aí em cima falaram da posição correta dos conectores,parece brincadeira mas o pessoal da Intelbras fizeram questão de botar a etiqueta justamente de cabeça pra baixo da posição real dos conectores do radio ou seja a primeira vista vc nem entende direito como realmente deve conectar os cabos,fora o firmware fraquissimo que nem ccq mostra...

----------


## MDdantas

Segue o padrão para o modo brigde WDS para realizar o enlace. Agora aconselho a fazer o teste de conexão Brigde WDS entre o RB e o WOM 5000 tirando a criptografia para análise. Adicione apenas o MAC sem criptografia.

----------


## DGaba

> Estaremos também cosntruindo 02 enlaces um com APC-5M 18 com 7 km de distancia e um outro com APC-5M com Oiw de 34 com 67 km de distancia. E vamos ver como vai ficar.
> 
> Att
> 
> Portal Link Telecom


Somos uma das 3 maiores distribuidoras de Intelbrás do Brasil. Distribuimos produtos das linhas de Network, CFTV e Telecom.
Na linha de Network temos rádios, switchs, roteadores, etc.
Aqui nós temos bom preço, na maioria das vezes pronta entrega e ótimo atendimento.
PLANTEC DISTRIBUIDORA - 11 2147 3295
Daniel Gaba

----------


## marcelomg

Aqui fiz um PTP APC 5m-18, visada perfeita, 400 metros, sem poluição -50 dbm e não passa mais de 20 MB no enlace, já testei em todos canais, potencia minima e só piora, agora ta com 10 db em tx power.
Consigo passar o triplo de banda com uma Airgride, equipamento SISO que custa menos da metade.
NÃO RECOMENDO APC5M-18!!

----------


## flacknet

> Aqui fiz um PTP APC 5m-18, visada perfeita, 400 metros, sem poluição -50 dbm e não passa mais de 20 MB no enlace, já testei em todos canais, potencia minima e só piora, agora ta com 10 db em tx power.
> Consigo passar o triplo de banda com uma Airgride, equipamento SISO que custa menos da metade.
> NÃO RECOMENDO APC5M-18!!


Aqui tem um com 13 km, 1 lado com super interferência , passa em media 20 Mb.

----------


## DGaba

> Aqui fiz um PTP APC 5m-18, visada perfeita, 400 metros, sem poluição -50 dbm e não passa mais de 20 MB no enlace, já testei em todos canais, potencia minima e só piora, agora ta com 10 db em tx power.
> Consigo passar o triplo de banda com uma Airgride, equipamento SISO que custa menos da metade.
> NÃO RECOMENDO APC5M-18!!


Acredito haver solução para o seu caso, usando o APC 5M 18. Aqui em São Paulo, na capital, temos um enlace com o mesmo equipto. numa distância de 2,8Km trafegando 50Mb. Você já tentou falar com o suporte da Intelbrás? Pode me informar o CNPJ que comprou o equipto. para eu ajudar junto ao suporte da Intelbrás? Se puder, informe-me o contato e o telefone.
Sou da área comercial da Plantec Distribuidora, darei um auxílio, se assim o senhor condizer.
Atte.
Daniel Gaba

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aqui fiz um PTP APC 5m-18, visada perfeita, 400 metros, sem poluição -50 dbm e não passa mais de 20 MB no enlace, já testei em todos canais, potencia minima e só piora, agora ta com 10 db em tx power.
> Consigo passar o triplo de banda com uma Airgride, equipamento SISO que custa menos da metade.
> NÃO RECOMENDO APC5M-18!!



Olá,

Se possível faça um post com as telas de configuração wireless das duas pontas, alinhamento e as telas de espectro também. Desta forma podemos lhe auxiliar e apontar o que pode ser melhorado no enlace.Sugerimos que esteja com versão de fimrware atualizada nos equipamentos. Abaixo segue o link para download:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=712

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## enlacenet

> Aqui fiz um PTP APC 5m-18, visada perfeita, 400 metros, sem poluição -50 dbm e não passa mais de 20 MB no enlace, já testei em todos canais, potencia minima e só piora, agora ta com 10 db em tx power.
> Consigo passar o triplo de banda com uma Airgride, equipamento SISO que custa menos da metade.
> NÃO RECOMENDO APC5M-18!!


Boa tarde fiz um PTP APC 5m-18, visada perfeita 1.555 km passando 98 megas estou testando em bancada woo 500 ate agora passando 98 megas vou colocar no ar para testar.

----------


## MDdantas

Boa tarde usuários do Under-Linux. 

Depois de muito trabalho, temos alguns resultados referentes ao equipamento. 

Realizamos um link a uma distância de 10 KM. Do outro lado do enlace, temos uma câmera de segurança SAMSUNG SNP 3371TH, caso queria ver as especificações da mesma, segue o link:

https://www.samsung-security.com/pro...P-3371TH.aspx#





E até estou impressionado com o equipamento. Veja abaixo as informações do link: 

Distância: 10 KM
Taxa MBPS: 240 MBPS
Erro TX: 0
Erro RX: 0
Tempo de Conexão: 8 dias


Até o exato momento, nenhum operador informou travamentos de imagens, dificuldade no manuseio da camera PTZ com o joystick. 

Atualizei o firmware para o 5.94-3 e segue logo abaixo as imagens dos dois pontos:






Marcelo, dá uma verificada no teu equipamento (alinhamento, atualização de software, configuração do enlace). O pessoal do suporte intelbras poderão sanar suas dúvidas. 

Caso necessita de mais alguma, basta informar.



Atenciosamente,

----------


## tndaniel

Olá.. conheço até provedores que estão interligando torres próximos com o APC 5M-18. É um excelente produto mesmo.

----------


## salvato

Ola a todos!

Bom aqui tenho dois enlace usando APC-5M18 1 com uma distancia de 4Km e outro com distancia de 5Km
Ambos com teste de banda chegam a passar 70Mbps. Esse teste feito com btest Mikrotik.
Só que estou desconfiado de que quando o trafego esta na rede com varios clientes conectados o desempenho não tem sido o mesmo. Tenho diversos clientes reclamando de lentidão.
Não consigo uma conexão estável de 50Mbps em horario de pico, isso no meu enlace de 4KM.
Ai pensei são condominios tenho visada de varias torres e seu eu colocar outro APC-5M 18 em outra torre e dividir o trafego será que vou perder qualidade no PTP.
Ficaria em uma ponta um APC-5M18 como AP e outros dois condominios também com APC-5M conectados a ele se cada um trafegar 40Mbps somando 80 no meu AP já vai resolver um problemão.

----------


## enlacenet

> Ola a todos!
> 
> Bom aqui tenho dois enlace usando APC-5M18 1 com uma distancia de 4Km e outro com distancia de 5Km
> Ambos com teste de banda chegam a passar 70Mbps. Esse teste feito com btest Mikrotik.
> Só que estou desconfiado de que quando o trafego esta na rede com varios clientes conectados o desempenho não tem sido o mesmo. Tenho diversos clientes reclamando de lentidão.
> Não consigo uma conexão estável de 50Mbps em horario de pico, isso no meu enlace de 4KM.
> Ai pensei são condominios tenho visada de varias torres e seu eu colocar outro APC-5M 18 em outra torre e dividir o trafego será que vou perder qualidade no PTP.
> Ficaria em uma ponta um APC-5M18 como AP e outros dois condominios também com APC-5M conectados a ele se cada um trafegar 40Mbps somando 80 no meu AP já vai resolver um problemão.


Boa noite amigo creio que não passa toda essa banda tenho aki varios ptp com apc-5m 18 que passa em media 50 megas em 3 e 4 km vc colocando um como ap e 2 como clientes vai sobrecarregar o ap quanto de banda vc precisa nesse ptp? tenho um local que tem 100 clientes em media 50 online com planos de 1 a 5 megas e nao tenho reclamaçao. vc ja viu como esta o canal,ping latencia desse seu ptp da uma verificada aki eu testo estressando o link e vendo a latencia do ping ping alto navegaçao lenta da uma verificada e depois me fala abraços.

----------


## salvato

> Boa noite amigo creio que não passa toda essa banda tenho aki varios ptp com apc-5m 18 que passa em media 50 megas em 3 e 4 km vc colocando um como ap e 2 como clientes vai sobrecarregar o ap quanto de banda vc precisa nesse ptp? tenho um local que tem 100 clientes em media 50 online com planos de 1 a 5 megas e nao tenho reclamaçao. vc ja viu como esta o canal,ping latencia desse seu ptp da uma verificada aki eu testo estressando o link e vendo a latencia do ping ping alto navegaçao lenta da uma verificada e depois me fala abraços.


Todos os teste consigo na media de 60Mbps com ping baixo. Pode ser que o problema então não seja meu PTP e sim o multi ponto onde é um nano loco m5 com mais ou menos 20 clientes conectados sendo desses 20 5 blocos de condominio talvez ele esteja sobrecarregado e causando a lentidão. Até por que apenas um setor tenho reclamação.

----------


## enlacenet

> Todos os teste consigo na media de 60Mbps com ping baixo. Pode ser que o problema então não seja meu PTP e sim o multi ponto onde é um nano loco m5 com mais ou menos 20 clientes conectados sendo desses 20 5 blocos de condominio talvez ele esteja sobrecarregado e causando a lentidão. Até por que apenas um setor tenho reclamação.


como esta a rede ate esse condominio qual topologia ate la

----------


## salvato

> como esta a rede ate esse condominio qual topologia ate la


É um PTP até um bloco desse bloco redistribuo para os outros bloco e alguns clientes na rua.
Cada bloco cerca de 200 Mts de distancia sendo uns 8 Blocos.

----------


## salvato

Ola amigos. 
Voltei a ter problema com meu enlace em APC-5M 18. Me parece que esse equipamento em locais ruidosos não tende a ficar com qualidade. Vou tentar hoje pelo menos manter em com 30Mbps com qualidade e montar um outro enlace pra complementar minha necessidade que hoje é em torno de 60Mbps. Pois não vejo no local onde estou um equipamento capaz de manter esses 60Mbps com qualidade em 5 Ghz aa região é muito poluída com muitos provedores

----------


## DGaba

> Ola amigos. 
> Voltei a ter problema com meu enlace em APC-5M 18. Me parece que esse equipamento em locais ruidosos não tende a ficar com qualidade. Vou tentar hoje pelo menos manter em com 30Mbps com qualidade e montar um outro enlace pra complementar minha necessidade que hoje é em torno de 60Mbps. Pois não vejo no local onde estou um equipamento capaz de manter esses 60Mbps com qualidade em 5 Ghz aa região é muito poluída com muitos provedores


Talvez a saída seja usar o APC Mach 5. É mais direcional que o APC 5M 18. Dá pra gente fazer um trâmite para homologação do produto.

Plantec Distribuidora
Daniel Gaba
11 2147 3295
[email protected]
Skype: daniel.gaba-pltg133

----------


## salvato

> Talvez a saída seja usar o APC Mach 5. É mais direcional que o APC 5M 18. Dá pra gente fazer um trâmite para homologação do produto.
> 
> Plantec Distribuidora
> Daniel Gaba
> 11 2147 3295
> [email protected]
> Skype: daniel.gaba-pltg133


O produto já não é homologado?

----------


## DGaba

> O produto já não é homologado?


Eu quis dizer ¨homologar para esse seu projeto¨, ou melhor, aprovar o produto nesse PTP que você está citando. Podemos aprovar seu cadastro aqui na Plantec, enviarmos o material para você colocar em campo e se ele não te atender você poderá devolvê-lo.

Daniel
11 2147 3295

----------


## salvato

> Eu quis dizer ¨homologar para esse seu projeto¨, ou melhor, aprovar o produto nesse PTP que você está citando. Podemos aprovar seu cadastro aqui na Plantec, enviarmos o material para você colocar em campo e se ele não te atender você poderá devolvê-lo.
> 
> Daniel
> 11 2147 3295


Agora eu entendi, vou entrar em contato.

----------

